# Info About Banned Members



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

There is a thread dedicated to asking the duration and reason for a member's ban. It seems like some of this could be automated making less work for mods and info more accessible to readers.

The software must know the duration of a member's ban, so why not make it viewable under the member's profile? Where it says "Banned", it could say "Banned until 5/9/2022", "Banned Permanently", or whatever. Then readers could see the info w/o querying mods.

IDK if any reason is entered at the time a ban is issued, if so making it available would seem to make the whole business of asking mods about bans obsolete.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I like knowing the reasons so I pay extra attention to following those rules.
For example I didn't know you could get banned for giving bad advice. rut roh.

But this is a great idea even without the reasons.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> For example I didn't know you could get banned for giving bad advice. rut roh.


Well, it was absolutely horrible and potentially dangerous advice. Don't tell women to allow themselves to be raped and you're probably good.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

bobert said:


> Well, it was absolutely horrible and potentially dangerous advice. Don't tell women to allow themselves to be raped and you're probably good.


Holy crap. ok...well I think I'm covered there.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SpinyNorman said:


> There is a thread dedicated to asking the duration and reason for a member's ban. It seems like some of this could be automated making less work for mods and info more accessible to readers.
> 
> The software must know the duration of a member's ban, so why not make it viewable under the member's profile? Where it says "Banned", it could say "Banned until 5/9/2022", "Banned Permanently", or whatever. Then readers could see the info w/o querying mods.
> 
> IDK if any reason is entered at the time a ban is issued, if so making it available would seem to make the whole business of asking mods about bans obsolete.


It's an interesting idea. I don't know if the software can be modified to make that happen. I know that me and the moderators don't have the permissions to make such changes.

Here's the ban form. I removed the name of the user and the moderator from this example.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> When someone is
> It's an interesting idea. I don't know if the software can be modified to make that happen. I know that me and the moderators don't have the permissions to make such changes.
> 
> Here's the ban form. I removed the name of the user and the moderator from this example.


Maybe a suggestion for improvement to the vendor?
If you don't have devs to tweak this site then that might be the best option.

All the info in that screenshot would be really useful if it was added to the popout stats when you hover over a person's name in my opinion.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> It's an interesting idea. I don't know if the software can be modified to make that happen. I know that me and the moderators don't have the permissions to make such changes.
> 
> Here's the ban form. I removed the name of the user and the moderator from this example.
> View attachment 86429


Thanks. Other than "Banned by", this info seems to be routinely provided in the "Banned Members" thread. It would be nice feature but I get that the mods didn't write the software.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Presently, we can see that a user has been banned by looking at the *Scarlet Letter* words below their Avatar.

Those who go to the Banned Members thread, and question our Mods. as to why, do so willingly.

Doing this, often shows others their liking for this person. 
It will cheer-up the banned members, that others care for their input, even though the Meany Mods, may not.

Putting the dirty details below their Avatar brings further cred (credibility) or shame to the banned Member.
Is this necessary?

Those, that like this member will be hurt further, will think (again) about bailing on the blog.

Those, that hate the person will jump up and down and gleefully slobber on the website.

*It just looks vindictive and threatening *to put too much info where every John, Jane and Spiny can readily see the abuser and that red tort committed.

Just Sayin!

My two-cents now inflated to a dime.



_Are Dee-_


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> Putting the dirty details below their Avatar brings further cred (credibility) or shame to the banned Member.
> Is this necessary?


Does it? Good point, I suppose it could even if not the intent.
Maybe just let cool people see it? Like me?
🤣


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bobert said:


> Well, it was absolutely horrible and potentially dangerous advice. Don't tell women to allow themselves to be raped and you're probably good.


Wait what


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> It's an interesting idea. I don't know if the software can be modified to make that happen. I know that me and the moderators don't have the permissions to make such changes.
> 
> Here's the ban form. I removed the name of the user and the moderator from this example.
> {removed link to image}


"Edit banned user: 

{Edited to remove username ~Elegirl}


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> Putting the dirty details below their Avatar brings further cred (credibility) or shame to the banned Member.
> Is this necessary?
> 
> Those, that like this member will be hurt further, will think (again) about bailing on the blog.
> ...


I think celebrating someone being banned or commenting in some way that they deserved it should earn that person a ban.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> "Edit banned user:
> 
> {Edited to remove username ~Elegirl}


Yikes! Thanks for catching that.


----------

